# few pics of the 6spd 4.2



## banshee88 (Jan 27, 2005)

car is just on springs for now until i put the coils on. wheels are 19x10 carlssons with 20mm spacer in front and 15mm in back.


----------



## german-dub (Oct 20, 2009)

*Re: few pics of the 6spd 4.2 (banshee88)*

looking awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
what springs did you use ??


----------



## hairy_sex_beast (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: few pics of the 6spd 4.2 (german-dub)*

looks very nice!!!
do you have any shots from the rear?\
btw--where in wisconsin are you? i'm in basically in madison year round.


_Modified by hairy_sex_beast at 12:47 PM 11-12-2009_


----------

